# Snowball



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have any of you heard about Snowball, the little Maltese (maybe a mix) who has been separated from his owner by Katrina?

It is a heartbreaking story. His boy was boarding a bus to who knows where, clutching little Snowball. A police officer had to physically take Snowball away from his boy. The boy was crying so hard, screaming "Snowball, Snowball" that he threw up.

No one knows where the boy or Snowball ended up, but Snowball has become the poster dog for the pets lost due to Katrina. Reward money has been posted for Snowball, rescue groups like bestfriends.org are searching for him, even a website has been devoted to finding Snowball.

http://www.snowballschance.org/

Here is a picture from the website:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I was physically sick knowing this happened....but I purposely did not look at the pictures on the TV because I knew I would be overcome with horror. I had no idea that this little one was a maltese....how tragic because as we all know these little ones are like babies. I pray that this has a happy ending...with everyone looking so hard for this little one...there just has to be. 

I did not want to come on this link, but was hoping that it was good news about the boy and his puppy back together...please dear God let this happen soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They are saying a Maltese or Bichon, but it is astonishing how many people don't know what a Maltese looks like.

This picture is from another website, a possible "Snowball sighting", but the dog is officially listed as a Chinese crested!










It just breaks my heart. I can't imagine being in that situation, being forced to leave pets behind.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Chinese crested?!?!?! WTH!!! That looks nothing like a Chinese crested!

This is a Chinese crested:









How are people supposed to locate their lost dogs if they are not even being listed correctly? If you had a maltese and were searching for it would you think to look at the Chinese crested listing? It would be so easy to miss it.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is just horrible







Is that the same story about the little white dog chasing after the bus?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

From what I watched last night on our local news a lot of people stayed because of their pets werent allowed, isnt that discrimination? I was so glad to hear one of our local ships, the USS Tortuga is down there now and allowing pets on board. They used supplies on their ship to make kennels and have rescued dogs, cats, and even a few birds. They are feeding people, giving them medical attention, and letting them stay on the ship and sleep as long as the ship is there. 
It is heart breaking that they boy couldnt bring his dog. I hope Snowball is okay and if someone did take her in, I hope they have a heart enough to give her back to her owner. I personally could never leave without Rex (who technically is my daughters dog). The little boy needs his Snowball back!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This story makes me physically ill.







I can't hardly stand it. I would be even worse if I had heard before now that the dog chased after the bus...that thought is killing me even more.
I just hope Snowball and his boy are reunited soon...I can't even imagine. My stomach turns thinking about it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a heartbreaking picture of Snowball beside the bus. Being a mom, I cannot imagine how traumatized this little 5 year old boy must be having to leave his dog behind. I pray they find Snowball.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I keep expecting good news...and now I am sitting at my desk a complete wreck...please when the good news comes....start a new thread...I can't continue to come on and see this, as I am physically sick over it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 7 2005, 10:43 AM
> *This is a heartbreaking picture of Snowball beside the bus. Being a mom, I cannot imagine how traumatized this little 5 year old boy must be having to leave his dog behind. I pray they find Snowball.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That picture did me in too...I can't stand it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It's so horrible I can't understand how they can do that. I mean you survive this horrible tragedy with whole family and then they take one member away. Don’t they thing people have gone though enough? How do they think this is ok? For some people there pets are all they have left.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my that picture is heartbreaking!!! That poor boy and the poor little doggy. That is horrible making those people leaving behind their poor pets. They should just let them bring their pets along on the bus. I couldn't even imagine being in that situation. Now they aren't even giving them a choice, they have to leave. I'm crying just looking at that picture. I could never leave my baby behind


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

OMG How heartbreaking,so sad I cant stand it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh I am about to cry sitting here at my desk.. this is killing me seeing that picture. I guess I can never live in a hurricane area because I could not leave my babies no matter what. The authorities would have to just kill me, I guess because I would not leave without them. 

Snowball's story and all of the many other pet stories are just too heartbreaking for words.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

oh my God, this is just too much, I am just crying here on my desk, that picture just broke my heart, just think what that poor little doggie is feeling, and the poor kid, I am sorry but I cant continue typing....


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

:new_Eyecrazy: That picture makes me nuts!!! and can you imagine the family on the bus... how their heart must've torn apart. I hope they and all families, skin and fur, will be reunited in good health.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wish I had not seen that picture at the bus. you know... That picture is just breaking my heart. I cannot get it out of my head and it is making me sooooooooo sad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 7 2005, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture did me in too...I can't stand it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97523
[/B][/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 7 2005, 04:11 PM
> *I wish I had not seen that picture at the bus. you know... That picture is just breaking my heart. I cannot get it out of my head and it is making me sooooooooo sad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97559*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I found the video snowball video
Apparently there are organizations looking for the dog and the family.

This is just horrible


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Sep 7 2005, 05:48 PM
> *I found the video snowball video
> Apparently there are organizations looking for the dog and the family.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't think I can bear to watch it. Is it sad?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 7 2005, 05:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I can bear to watch it. Is it sad?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97573
[/B][/QUOTE]
Worse than the picture.....


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

This was my first time seeing the picture and then to make matters worse, I watched the clip. "The officers said they didnt know what would happen to the animal." Where were the parents of the kid? I am sorry, but I wouldnt leave one of my children behind under any circumstances, even if that child had 4 legs and fur. I would have found another way out. The Navy ship was taking in dogs so why didnt they go there? I am sorry, but this makes me angry at both the police and the child's parents. Tears are running down my face wondering where Snowball is.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 7 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I guess I can never live in a hurricane area because I could not leave my babies no matter what. The authorities would have to just kill me, I guess because I would not leave without them.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97545*


[/QUOTE]
I missed your post before when I read....we would be there together then! It would be over my dead body that I would leave my pet. The husband and kids could go on without me, but I know they would stay behind too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 7 2005, 06:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Worse than the picture.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97577
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh. If they find Snowball then I'll watch it. I'm still traumatized from that bus picture.....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my bio teacher was even saying that he would NEVER leave his 2 chihuahuas behind---and his wife felt the same way. the dogs ARE my babies. and i feel bad for the little kid that owned snowball...that he threw up from crying too much.







and jeez, its a MALTESE. they should at least let people fit their dogs in backpacks or something. and i'd share my MRE's with the dogs!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

The AHA website is saying that Snowball has been found. I pray it's true, here's the link American Humane


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 7 2005, 09:15 PM
> *The AHA website is saying that Snowball has been found.  I pray it's true, here's the link American Humane
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97628*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info but I didn't see it on the site. Is it on the home page somewhere?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

American Humane, on the scene and working for the animals!

From a letter to the Governor of Louisiana…

"...thanks to Dick Green of the American Humane Association for his incredible response and the Louisiana State Department of Agriculture and Forestry, Office of the State Veterinarian." -- Robin Beaulieu, Southern Animal Foundation

American Humane:

Incident Command for the shelter in Lafayette
Performing technical water rescue in New Orleans
Dividing and conquering to assist at the temporary shelter in Gonzales!
Thanks to all who have supported our work to help animals.

Updated Sept. 7: The American Humane Association’s rescue teams are managing the shelter in Lafayette. This shelter is helping folks who were able to get their animals out before the storm but have nowhere to keep them. Many of the human shelters will not keep animals because of space, health, and public safety reasons. That’s why our work is so important. When pets can’t stay with their owners, where can they go?

News reports continue to show animals that need help. For those of you concerned about the dogs recently featured in media reports, we’re happy to learn that those stranded on the roof of Lindy Boggs Hospital were rescued by the hospital's owner Tenet Healthcare and brought to a nearby shelter. And Snowball, the dog that was taken from the arms of a boy departing the Superdome, has been found at a shelter and efforts continue to find her family. American Humane will be on the scene as long as it takes to track down animals like these and reunite them with their families.* And Snowball, the dog that was taken from the arms of a boy departing the Superdome, has been found at a shelter and efforts continue to find her family.*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, they've just got to find the little boy.... But thank goodness Snowball is safe. I think this is a reminder that it is a good thing to microchip. I'm not sure if Snowball was chipped but if there was a disaster and our babies got away from us somehow... being chipped would help, I think.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! This is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

OMG I didn't see this. I can't believe it - how could they do that?
I just can't bear it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 7 2005, 05:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Worse than the picture.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97577
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, definetely worse than the picture. I can't believe I even clicked it to watch!









I just want to say also...and I don't want to start anything negative...but I myself cannot judge these people who left their pets. We don't know the situations and circumstances surrounding their choice...Perhaps this particular family had been either IN the horrific Superdome or Convention Center situation, or had heard about it...and the parents were just concerned about getting the first bus OUT of there....When faced with the choice, "Get on the bus now without the dog, or possibly miss the opportunity altogether"...being a skin kid mother also...I can see where she would have to choose the safety and security of her skin family first. An easy decision, "no"....but rational in my opinion. All they could hope was that the dogs were indeed going to be taken care of and reunited with family at another time. Maybe in the case of that small dog...IF they had known ahead of time, she could have smuggled him on like many others did. But I am assuming they probably had no warning or opportunity to prepare for that.
*My bottom line...I have not walked in their shoes. I cannot and will not judge them for their decisions.*







(preparing to be bashed....)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That picture is just awful. I am sitting here crying for Snowball and the little boy. He has gone through a major trauma and then to lose his dog? God, what has this world come to?









Did anyone see Oprah last night--the story of the man and his 14 year old dog? It makes me sick the way they have treated these people! Apparently, all the people who were forced into these "refugee" camps left and they told the people with animals that if they waited until everyone was bused out then they could take their animals on the bus. So this man has been waiting for days and they finally came to him and told him that he could go but not his dog! The man was just sitting there crying and one of Oprah's people was so angered he told the man he found someone to take care of the dog while he got back on his feet. Thankfully they were reunited.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 7 2005, 11:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, definetely worse than the picture. I can't believe I even clicked it to watch!









I just want to say also...and I don't want to start anything negative...but I myself cannot judge these people who left their pets. We don't know the situations and circumstances surrounding their choice...Perhaps this particular family had been either IN the horrific Superdome or Convention Center situation, or had heard about it...and the parents were just concerned about getting the first bus OUT of there....When faced with the choice, "Get on the bus now without the dog, or possibly miss the opportunity altogether"...being a skin kid mother also...I can see where she would have to choose the safety and security of her skin family first. An easy decision, "no"....but rational in my opinion. All they could hope was that the dogs were indeed going to be taken care of and reunited with family at another time. Maybe in the case of that small dog...IF they had known ahead of time, she could have smuggled him on like many others did. But I am assuming they probably had no warning or opportunity to prepare for that.
*My bottom line...I have not walked in their shoes. I cannot and will not judge them for their decisions.*







(preparing to be bashed....)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97696
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hopefully no one will bash you. They might have a different opinion but will be polite about it. 

I agree with you. We don't know the situation. It is heartbreaking, nonetheless......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hesitate to post this, but Snowball has not been found. Finding Snowball has become a national priority and there have been many rumors that he has been found, but unfortunately, they aren't true.

The best place to look for information is http://katrinafoundpets.com/. This website was founded by the head of Best Friends Animal Sanctuary who heard Snowball's story and are the ones responsible for bringing it to the attention of the country. They have collected reward money which is now up to $3,000.

Apparently, there have been many "Snowball sightings", but none have turned out to be Snowball. I guess the latest turned out to be a Poodle. For all of us who have been asked what kind of dog our Maltese is, can you imgaine how hard it is to identify one who is filthy from the muck down there?

Apparently, they still have found where the little boy has gone, either.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw the clip on TV today with Snowball approaching the door of the bus and then he is picked up by someone and moved to the side of the road. He looked very "poodley" to me. Probably a mix. He was curly and long legged and looked to weigh about 20 pounds.

Anyone else see this and think the same? I can see why there is so much confusion over his breed identification.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I just want to say also...and I don't want to start anything negative...but I myself cannot judge these people who left their pets. We don't know the situations and circumstances surrounding their choice...Perhaps this particular family had been either IN the horrific Superdome or Convention Center situation, or had heard about it...and the parents were just concerned about getting the first bus OUT of there....When faced with the choice, "Get on the bus now without the dog, or possibly miss the opportunity altogether"...being a skin kid mother also...I can see where she would have to choose the safety and security of her skin family first. An easy decision, "no"....but rational in my opinion. All they could hope was that the dogs were indeed going to be taken care of and reunited with family at another time. Maybe in the case of that small dog...IF they had known ahead of time, she could have smuggled him on like many others did. But I am assuming they probably had no warning or opportunity to prepare for that.
*My bottom line...I have not walked in their shoes. I cannot and will not judge them for their decisions.*







(preparing to be bashed....)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97696
[/QUOTE]

Tlun,

I have never bashed anyone and I agree with you with a big but! I am cutting a pasting what I wrote last night to Ginny because it does say what I believe should happen...we need to make things better now that we know better....and if we do nothing than the next time it will be the same.

Ginny,

I am not for one second judging one single person who had to do what they did....I am however holding the government responsible for not allowing or making available the neccessary support for all those who had loved animals that needed shelter from the storm. I take personal offense that I because I have more money than some could bring Teddy with me and be safe, but others because they are of lower means were unable to care for their pets safely. The people who had no choice but to leave the beloved pets did not love them any less than I do Teddy - they are just poor and were given no option - and that I find to be unforgivable. 

If we are going to be a country that values our relationships with animals and makes them members of our family then we need to make choices in our laws that reflect that. How dare we as a country not make every effort to have these same pets be with those who love them....this would be so much better for all concerned as it is a known fact that animals are able to help sick patients feel better, stressed people feel less stress and those two things alone should have been reason enough. Those people who had to leave their beloved pets are worried about them now and that makes this time so much harder on everyone. 

We all need to correct this problem before it is allowed to happen again...and I truly hope that polls like this one will show our government that we as a people will no longer tolerate the blatent disregard shown to our family members called pets. 

Sorry, this was so harsh, but I want not one person to get the wrong idea that any of us hold those who had to leave without the family pet responsible....and I want everyone to know that we the people will no longer stand by and watch the injustice that occured from Katrina.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 8 2005, 08:53 AM
> *I saw the clip on TV today with Snowball approaching the door of the bus and then he is picked up by someone and moved to the side of the road.  He looked very "poodley" to me.  Probably a mix.  He was curly and long legged and looked to weigh about 20 pounds.
> 
> Anyone else see this and think the same?  I can see why there is so much confusion over his breed identification.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97743*


[/QUOTE]
I've seen the pictures and I also thought he looked like he had some poodle in him. His fur looked curly.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

whats the lastest on snowball 
i can't stand it if he isnt reunited with his family
all i have been doing is hugging and kissing maxi even more than before i think maxi thinks i have lost my mind
i keep having visions of god forbid this happened here and what i would do and i would never ever ever leave maxi never
i dont judge anyone for leaving behind there pets but i couldnt leave without my maxi NO WAY


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I start crying everytime I stop and visualize Snowball trying to get on the bus! This has been in my head ever since I saw the picture. God, I hope they find Snowball and the little boy soon. Relatively speaking, I have had Paris for a short period of time but she has filled my heart with so much love. I can't imagine what these people are going through worried about their pets.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 7 2005, 11:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture did me in too...I can't stand it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97523
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 7 2005, 04:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I can bear to watch it. Is it sad?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97573
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry I didnt reply to this sooner. 
Yes the video is worst than the picture. poor doggie wondering where his family went without him









why would the parents let this happen to their boy, oviously the boy loved his snowball to the point of vomiting from crying so much. (Im not blaming the parents). this is very depressing.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Now MSNBC is saying that Snowball has been found, hopefully this is accurate, here is the link Snowball  I pray that the next story about Snowball is him/her being reunited with that little boy.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This whole thing makes me physically sick. I always thought we as Americans treated our animals rather well, hence the quote in my signature. I guess Ghandi would be ashamed of us.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 7 2005, 11:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, definetely worse than the picture. I can't believe I even clicked it to watch!









I just want to say also...and I don't want to start anything negative...but I myself cannot judge these people who left their pets. We don't know the situations and circumstances surrounding their choice...Perhaps this particular family had been either IN the horrific Superdome or Convention Center situation, or had heard about it...and the parents were just concerned about getting the first bus OUT of there....When faced with the choice, "Get on the bus now without the dog, or possibly miss the opportunity altogether"...being a skin kid mother also...I can see where she would have to choose the safety and security of her skin family first. An easy decision, "no"....but rational in my opinion. All they could hope was that the dogs were indeed going to be taken care of and reunited with family at another time. Maybe in the case of that small dog...IF they had known ahead of time, she could have smuggled him on like many others did. But I am assuming they probably had no warning or opportunity to prepare for that.
*My bottom line...I have not walked in their shoes. I cannot and will not judge them for their decisions.*







(preparing to be bashed....)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97696
[/B][/QUOTE]


You won't be bashed by me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I always check this website http://katrinafoundpets.com/ to see if Snowball has been found. It is the website created by the founder of Best Friends Pet Sanctuary who first publicized the story, have posted the reward, etc. Accordiing to them, Snowball has still not been found.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw this on msn.com today... they say the dog is found?? 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9255741/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope MSNBC is right, but I heard that rumor earlier in the week, that he was at the LA SPCA.

There have been so many false reports of Snowball being found, I'm afraid to get my hopes up until it is reported by Best Friends and the reward is officially given out.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I hope that is true that Snowball has been found. That story really broke my heart!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, I hope that is true!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Below is an email I got from Peta. Aparently there was some guidelines set up by FEMA and PETA when disaster like this happen FEMA would know how to handle animals in ths situation.

Email from PETA:

On August 29, Hurricane Katrina slammed into the Gulf Coast. In addition to the human misery that the storm left in its wake, Katrina left many thousands of animals dead and dying. But the greater problem has turned out to be state and federal governments adding to this toll—and causing the slow and agonizing deaths of thousands more much-loved dogs, cats, and other animals—through their failure to allow animal protection agents to rescue animals. 

Worse, although the Federal Emergency Management Agency’s (FEMA) guidelines on animal handling in a disaster were carefully crafted years ago in cooperation with PETA and other animal organizations, our government has evidently thrown them out the window, even going so far as to order citizens to abandon their animals under threat of arrest—animals who in many cases were considered members of the family and were all that these people had left. 

Volunteer Steve Miller told The Advocate in Baton Rouge that “FEMA has told us we cannot take the pets” along with the distraught human victims that they are evacuating. “They told [us] that we could not take one cat or dog in our boats,” Miller said. “It’s a stupid rule. More people are going to die because of that.” 

Telling these exasperated citizens of our country to abandon the animals they care for so deeply is, in fact, illegal. Chapter 14, Section 102.1(A)(1)(d) of Louisiana’s Revised Statutes, for example, states that anyone who abandons an animal is guilty of the crime of cruelty to animals. 

Please politely call on Michael Brown, Under Secretary of Homeland Security for Emergency Preparedness and Response and head of FEMA, to immediately order his subordinates and their brave volunteers to evacuate animals with their human families, effective today, from areas affected by Katrina. Tell Mr. Brown that in these United States, we can and must do better for our citizens and their animals: 

The Honorable Michael Brown
Under Secretary of Homeland Security for Emergency Preparedness and Response
500 C St. S.W.
Washington, DC 20472
202-646-3900
202-646-3930 (fax)
[email protected]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I sent my email about 50 times.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i think this teaches us all that we need to prepare ourselves in case we ever which i hope we NEVER do but if we ever experience something this horrific although i was in nyc when 911 happened and (i thought that was the worst possible disaster ) what we are going to do i for one know that i will not ever ever leave my furbaby, i am prepared too ride out anything that happens with maxi by my side, i bought about 6 months ago this back pack except its a front pack i use when i go to the park ,when maxi gets tired i put him in it and it has all these compartments i also have a portable water dish wof course his dry food i would pack and whatever god has in store we would be together either way
the thought of this little boy crying out for snowball makes me sick to my stomach
and hopefully they are reunited but this boy will always remember this
and for that scar that was put upon him is criminal to me
anyway i hope the laws change our furbabies are just as important as skin babies
and if anyone has a letter to sign count me in


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I haven't been online all week & this is the first time I have heard about poor Snowball - I am sickened along with all of you.

All I can say is that I know how much Harley melts my heart every time I look at him. Our Malts have the ability to do that to a person - I just hope that Snowball has had that same effect on someone & is being well taken care of. 

I like to think there are still lots of good hearted people in the world, despite the few bad eggs, so hopefully Snowball has stollen someones heart & is right now in the comfort of someones arms. I can't bear to think of the alternative.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont get it... msn.com has a picture of what I thought was snowball and the little boy... and when you click on it... there is NO story about it!! ??







... go to msn.com and look at the pic!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 12 2005, 07:31 AM
> *I dont get it... msn.com has a picture of what I thought was snowball and the little boy... and when you click on it... there is NO story about it!!  ??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I saw the same picture and got all excited, too.

I honestly don't think they're found him yet. There have been a lot of rumors, but on the official site they say he's still missing. Plus, with all the publicity about Snowball's story, I'm sure if he were found there would be a lot of coverage, pictures of Snowball and his boy, etc.

I have noticed that much more of an effort has been made to rescue the animals now that most of the people have been rescued. MSNBC had some wonderful stories this weekend. Did you see the one where the woman and all 21 dogs were rescued? And allowed to go to the shelter?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I got all excited seeing that picture of a boy and whitle doggy. I didn't see any story listed by it. I guess no news on snowball yet. I really hope some good news happens soon about snowball!! I can't take it..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Representatives of the ASPCA and HSUS were on Larry King last night discussing pet rescue after Katrina. The man from the ASPCA said that Snowball had been found.

However, this is from the "official" website that started the search, posted the reward, etc.

SNOWBALL FOUND ? $13,000 not yet claimed

We so hope its true............. 
Tonight I was watching the "Larry King" show on CNN
I saw Michael Feinstein ASPCA mention the one of happy story is that Snowball "was found on Thursday" and will be re-united with his family.

Snowball was found on "Tuesday" and on Wednesday I was personally told he was not by the #1 vet in charge man in LO Mr. Terry C, a mistake had been made. 

It is now Sunday and we are still waiting to give them the money! and see the happy re-union, we all need that feel good feeling.

I will to contact the ASPCA and let them know we have the money for them and the family. 
YOU will be the first to know if the latest announcement on Larry King is correct....


----------

